# Making Dowels



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone that's made small dowels on the lathe, especially if they have any length to them, knows the struggle. While I made this for pot call strikers, it would be easy to adapt to other things as well (hence my decision to post here). 

All you have to do is find a decently strong piece of metal (I chose an old cheap HF scraper that I got in a lathe tool kit), choose the drill bit size you want for the dowel diameter (choose a slightly larger bit if you want to sand smooth and keep the final size), and a smaller bit to drill on each side of the bigger hole. Drill the two smaller first, making sure they'll overlap the bigger hole somewhat. Then drill the bigger one. I chose to use two sizes, the bigger for removing the majority of material. Cut a piece of wood slightly larger than the hole, sand a point on it, chuck it up in a drill, and run it through. Can't believe this was so easy and I never figured out how to do it. NO more buying dowels for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Great idea Jonathan !


----------

